
A new way to use tabs in Chrome - selva93
https://www.blog.google/products/chrome/manage-tabs-with-google-chrome/
======
l1n
Firefox had this for years and then deprecated it in favor of the TabHiding
WebExtension API. I use [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/simple-tab-gr...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/simple-tab-groups/) and it works quite well for my use cases.

------
netsharc
I'm happy one of Opera's founder started Vivaldi (yeah, another Chromium-based
browser), it allows placing tabs on the side of the browser window, so I can
have 40 tabs open and still see the title of each...

~~~
PikachuEXE
Vivaldi has this ages ago I also use Palemoon + Tab Kit for tab group

[https://addons.palemoon.org/addon/tabkit2/](https://addons.palemoon.org/addon/tabkit2/)

I hope Vivaldi will have colored tab groups too...

